# Almond burl



## khobson (Aug 18, 2013)

JDaschel helped me out by stabilizing and casting some almond burl pen blanks I had. I really like the crazy figure in the almond burl, but it definitely isn't the easiest stuff to work with! James did an outstanding job! I used one of the blanks on a Guardian rollerball kit from PSI. You can see some of the burgundy colored resin. Not the cleanest job in the world....but I learned a lot working this wood for the first time and am looking forward to the next time!

[attachment=29577] 

[attachment=29578]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2013)

Kris - Thats a really nice pen! Great job. 
Scott


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! That turned out really great.


----------



## khobson (Aug 18, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Wow! That turned out really great.



You can't really tell in the pics, but there are some small areas where the resin is present. The wood definitely takes center stage, but I like how the resin provides an accent. I don't think I could have turned it without the blanks being stabilized!


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 19, 2013)

You sure did the great looking piece of Almond Burl justice with and nice choice of components and plating along with great Form, Fit and Finis show off the timber.

I would have taken photos without the props that are a distraction and take the eye away from the subject.

Les


----------

